# Suggestions for probiotic for CD / no diarrhea



## 19535 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have moderate case of CD: male, never had diarrhea, no more rectal bleeding, need to gain weight, taking pentasa (down to 250 mg x 3 per day). Primal Defense, New Chapter and other probiotics tried cause discomfort. Can't handle yogurt, lassi, etc. Goatein protein powder, Omega-zyme enzymes, mapi.com herbal products work well. Any probiotic suggestions?Thank you.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

I also have crohns and IBS as well, I use primadophilus reuteri made by natures way, it's been very beneficial...google it for more info...no gas or bloat from it either...and it's priced right.


----------

